# Therafim: An Epic Destiny Awaits



## Sorrowdusk (Apr 11, 2011)

*A bit about Therafim*:

Therafim is a persistent campaign that has been active for over a year, perhaps closer to two. The setting is a homebrew creation with pages upon pages of lore to read. The admins and players have really put a lot into the game world, and the setting is a continual work in progress as we continue to add more bits or evolve through gameplay.

Our roleplaying hub is the city of Avalon, a metropolis and melting pot of cultures. It is there that the adventurers of Therafim take their first steps towards becoming heroes or villains. Much of our social RP takes place within the city, but questing takes place over a whole world and even into the planes.

For an idea of how much we've put into this setting, there are thirteen continents, each with their own extensive lore. This includes geography, nations, places of interest, organisations, so much it's difficult to list.

*So what do you do in Therafim?*

Although the game is persistent, I wouldn't want to sell 'magic beans.' We have several DMs that run quests when they're able, but there's as much if not more that goes into the social aspect. A lot of what we do is RPing around the city, forging relationships, trying to bring the world into life. It's a fair mix of questing/social, so there's something for everyone i'd like to think.

All it takes to RP is logging into our custom bot, and finding one other person to make believe with you.

*Some basic mechanics*



*Therafim uses DnD 3.5 with some elements of Pathfinder, most notably in the mechanics of various races. *
*We have an extensive reward system for players that contribute to the game, whether by writing, artwork, DMing, or a number of other things. *
*You begin at level 1, with 250gp. *
*Points buy is 36, on 1:1 basis all the way up to 18 before racial modifiers. *
*Maximum of four multiclasses, exceptions can be made with reward points. *
*Limited 'Evil' alignments to players with reward points, as this is a 'hero' centric campaign setting. *
*Spontaneous spellcasting & Echew Materials up to 125gp *
*ToB Classes, but not PRCs from that book. *
*Most Wizards material is a-ok for use, if it isn't added it can be, but the petitioner is expected to write up the material. We don't like to touch homebrew. *
*Colour me interested, where do I go to have a look around?*

*I hope that you will at least take a look, we're located on wikidot and the irc.sorcery.net IRC network.*

*IRC: **http://www.mirc.com/*
*IRC Details: irc.sorcery.net #therafimrpg_ooc*

*I have some more questions for you!*

*That's fine, but it's better to ask them to people on IRC to get the fastest response. If you'd like to post here I will reply as soon as I am able to.*


----------

